# HELP ME PLEASE!!!



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

I have animals but rescued a Nigerian dwarf doe and I think she is pregnant. Never had a goat but horses, bunnies, dogs etc I am good but goats are new. I really need some help and your thoughts. I do have pictures from this am and last night. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she acting ill? If she is pregnant and eating and drinking normally, is of good weight, etc. make sure she has plenty of fresh clean water, keep it where babies won't get dropped into a bucket as they are being born, good hay and loose minerals. 

What was her home place like? Bucks with the does? Neglect?


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Here are pictures from last night and this morning. Pregnant?? Sorry a little graphic.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely pregnant and pretty close to kidding. Probably in her last couple weeks. 
She looks healthy and good on copper for the moment, do get her some selenium/E or Replamin Plus to keep her blood levels of healing vitamins high in preparation of labor. 

If you'd like I can PM my number and talk you though the kidding.


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Please, I need some help. So, you would say pregnant? My number is


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I'll write down your number and wipe it off the site so scammers don't get it. 
Unless you need me to call right now, do you?


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

I am up if you want to call. Please take of number. Just don't forget me. Lol can you tell I am a little nervous?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My whole household is asleep. It would be better to call this afternoon unless it's an emergency. The number is gone from the site.


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

This afternoon will be fine. Thanks so much.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Amberley, You have one of the most experienced person helping out. It will all be good!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You will be OK - goat hiker is an awesome resource. Thank you for taking her in..... you can do this!


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, I am.glad she is calling me.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, her questions revolved around what was needed for kidding etc. 
Doe is a rescued Nigerian Dwarf. 
I told her to do the selenium paste now and again in 2 weeks. Reduce grains to 1/2 cup. Since we don't know what dad is we really want to watch kid growth. Doe has alfalfa hay as well 
My kidding kit is very basic 
Clean feed bags to kid on
Roll of good quality paper towels 
Couple of old bath towels 
High potency vitamin B, selenium/E paste, 
Spray can of chlorhexidine 
Molasses for mom 

Others might chime in with their routine. Options are always good.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

-Kidding pen of some sort
-3 or 4 dollar store bath towels
-Colostrum powder and bottle with small nipple in case mom doesn’t feed
- shot glass or cough medicine cup and iodine for umbilical cords
-rubber gloves in case you have to pull one
-a plan in place to keep kids warm if temps are below 45, ND kids are awful at regulating their temp for the first week or two, so heatlamp, warming box, or heated space obviously with safety in mind, especially with heat lamp in a barn, plenty of warm dry straw.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention that doe has a stall in the OP's horse stable.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

To keep kids warm I have a great rigid plastic outdoor dog mat with a chew proof cord. I put it in a plastic barrel cut lengthwise with a rounded door cut out. So much safer than heat lamps!

Other than what’s listed above, just knowing that the vast majority of goats kid with no problem. Give at least 30/45 minutes for progression. There is more damage caused by intervening too early rather than waiting a bit. 

Learn how to tell back feet from front feet as back feet are the time you need to be in a hurry.


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks she is being monitored by an night Vision monitor so I can see her all the time. May be Overkill but I want to be I keep an eye on her. Headed to get all supplies today. Thank you all. She seems a little more restless and not as comfortable this morning but still no discharge.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

I use wireless baby monitors with the night time feature once my does go into the kidding pens, definitely a good idea. I wouldn’t get too concerned until her bag is looking more full. She will look back and talk to the right side of her stomach and most likely will start pawing to prep the area where she will birth. Goats are tricky. Sometimes there’s no signs and you just walk out and hear those little baaahhsss


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep a bit of Cayenne pepper and honey ready to give baby a pinch in some honey if baby is lethargic or not interested in nursing..will perk baby right up. Also get some lube...if you need to help babies deliver..lots and lots of lube will be your friend. As Jill said, not knowing what she is bred to, you want to be prepared. I baby pull kit wouldn't hurt. Just trying to think worse case scenario since you are in the blind. 
She is already in better hands, you are giving her the best chance. 
Best wishes


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks ladies. She is fine thus far. She is comfortable and seems to be good. I have everything ready. Now, it is a waiting game I guess.


----------



## Amberley (Jan 28, 2020)

Update, we had two beautiful baby does yesterday. Mom and girls are doing great. Thanks for all your help. They are tiny but eatting and hoping around.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations! Such beautiful baby girls!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Omg! They are too cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! The momma goat is milking good? Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fantastic! Congrats, they're adorable!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am very happy for you!
Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are your little doelings growing? I hope you're enjoying being a new goat owner!


----------

